# Wilf, Mable and Fergus x



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tried uploading some and photobucket wasn't having it , remember my computer skills are nearly as bad as my photos. The top one is me on the loo, my daughter was on holiday, missing Wilf, asking what he was doing , so I'd said I'd send her a photo of what he was doing then. Helping me on the loo, aided by Mable x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I looked at that first picture and thought 'surely not'  But it is a lovely picture of Wilf 
Lots of lovely pics of your gorgeous three and you - how long is your hair now? 
Love Mable relaxing on her posh bed and little curly Fergus, he looks tiny compared to the other two.
I feel much more confident in your ability to take lots of lovely pics (and post them) of Mo's baby and lovely Lady and Cricket and of course B and Mo


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

You are so lucky, they are all totally gorgeous.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good to hear from you, gorgeous pics, I love little fergus, I think one of my favourite pictures ever was of little fergus holding paws with his mum and dad 
I looked at picture one & thought surely not!!!is Karen on the loo - does she always picture wilf when on the loo, does she know we've all seen her on the loo.... & it turns out the answer is yes!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love the one of the very used ball. Sooooo cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A little bit of judicious cropping and a whole lot less compromising


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful dogs all, my favourite pic is the unedited toilet shot.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe nice to see the pack again!!


----------

